

Meet the NYC Teacher Who Gets Paid $100K to Not Teach - Stronico
http://reason.com/blog/2012/01/30/meet-the-nyc-teacher-who-gets-paid-100k

======
chrisacky
He was accused not convicted. Why should he be forced to quit. A teachers life
is ruined by accusations, regardless if they prove to have merit or not. The
whole system is broken, he's not exploiting it, he's just taking advantage of
the failing of a society that shoots you down before your even convicted.

(The article clearly lacked any information regarding the situation, so don't
think I'm siding with him regarding the initial accusation.)

